# 1st Snowy Owl of Fall 2020



## MSnowy (Dec 4, 2020)




----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Dec 4, 2020)

Such powerful looking birds. Perfect photos as always.


----------



## SquarePeg (Dec 4, 2020)

Beautiful.  Is that a female?


----------



## MSnowy (Dec 4, 2020)

Dean_Gretsch said:


> Such powerful looking birds. Perfect photos as always.



Thanks


----------



## MSnowy (Dec 4, 2020)

SquarePeg said:


> Beautiful.  Is that a female?



 Thanks. Yes female confirmed by Norm Smith


----------



## AlanKlein (Dec 5, 2020)

How did you tell it was a female.  Did it wink at you?


----------



## AlanKlein (Dec 5, 2020)

Those are really nice shots.  Owls are fascinating.


----------



## Space Face (Dec 5, 2020)

No, not jealous, nope not jealous at all.  No, no, no.

Simply majestic.


----------



## Jeff15 (Dec 5, 2020)

Wow, great shooting.....


----------



## MSnowy (Dec 5, 2020)

AlanKlein said:


> How did you tell it was a female.  Did it wink at you?



Ha ha From what I’ve been told it has to do with the banding on the wings. This one was ID by the leading Snowy Owl experts in the US


----------



## MSnowy (Dec 5, 2020)

Jeff15 said:


> Wow, great shooting.....



thank you


----------



## MSnowy (Dec 5, 2020)

Space Face said:


> No, not jealous, nope not jealous at all.  No, no, no.
> 
> Simply majestic.



thanks


----------



## K9Kirk (Dec 5, 2020)

Very nice shooting and images. TFS!


----------



## PJM (Dec 5, 2020)

I love that last one.  I think she likes you!


----------



## ACS64 (Dec 8, 2020)

Nicely done series.  My wife is the owl fan and she likes the full flight photo.
A. C.


----------



## MSnowy (Dec 15, 2020)

K9Kirk said:


> Very nice shooting and images. TFS!





PJM said:


> I love that last one.  I think she likes you!





ACS64 said:


> Nicely done series.  My wife is the owl fan and she likes the full flight photo.
> A. C.



Thank you


----------



## mountainjunkie (Dec 30, 2020)

Nominated for POTM (it was really tough picking just one though!)


----------



## zombiesniper (Dec 30, 2020)

Excellent set!

Deserving of the nomination.


----------



## MSnowy (Dec 31, 2020)

mountainjunkie said:


> Nominated for POTM (it was really tough picking just one though!)



Thank you. I appreciate it


----------



## MSnowy (Dec 31, 2020)

zombiesniper said:


> Excellent set!
> 
> Deserving of the nomination.



Thanks


----------

